# Good shave soap recipe?



## Obsidian (Jul 9, 2020)

Is there anyone willing to share a good, stable shaving soap recipe? One made with KoH.

I've read the songwind thread, I've experimented. I'm researched and I still just can't get it right.

I chopped my legs up pretty bad today, I just want a easy to lather, slick soap. I do use a brush and DE razor.


----------



## Rsapienza (Jul 10, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Is there anyone willing to share a good, stable shaving soap recipe? One made with KoH.
> 
> I've read the songwind thread, I've experimented. I'm researched and I still just can't get it right.
> 
> I chopped my legs up pretty bad today, I just want a easy to lather, slick soap. I do use a brush and DE razor.


I believe there are several recipes in that thread. Will none of them work for you? I've made 3 different batches and love them all.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 11, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Is there anyone willing to share a good, stable shaving soap recipe? One made with KoH.
> 
> I've read the songwind thread, I've experimented. I'm researched and I still just can't get it right.
> 
> I chopped my legs up pretty bad today, I just want a easy to lather, slick soap. I do use a brush and DE razor.


I’m looking to try a shave soap too. Bought the ingredients but hesitant to jump in. Kind of put off by the thought of seizing!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 11, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’m looking to try a shave soap too. Bought the ingredients but hesitant to jump in. Kind of put off by the thought of seizing!



Thats why you HP shave soap, doesn't matter if it seizes. Once it heats up, it will loosen and cook just fine.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 11, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Thats why you HP shave soap, doesn't matter if it seizes. Once it heats up, it will loosen and cook just fine.


HP is what I’ve been researching but I’m still wary of trying it. I’ve never even tried a HP soap yet. Got the crockpot from Goodwill and everything months ago but my anxiety kicks in and I chicken out.  Lol. I know once I do it I’ll be fine but it’s just my personality to toil over it and over research and the more I read, the more questions I have...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 13, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I know once I do it I’ll be fine but it’s just my personality to toil over it and over research and the more I read, the more questions I have...


*@Jersey Girl* Repeat after me, _"I can do this!"_ Now, louder this time. *"I can do this!"* And again. And again. And again.

Get the message?


----------



## KimR (Jul 14, 2020)

HP is just CP thrown in a crockpot. Super easy. Not as pretty as my CP, I cannot get the pretty shapes and designs I've seen others on this forum create but my 1 and only batch has perfect properties and is holding the scent.


----------



## The Park Bench (Aug 2, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> HP is what I’ve been researching but I’m still wary of trying it. I’ve never even tried a HP soap yet. Got the crockpot from Goodwill and everything months ago but my anxiety kicks in and I chicken out.  Lol. I know once I do it I’ll be fine but it’s just my personality to toil over it and over research and the more I read, the more questions I have...


Super relatable!!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 2, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Is there anyone willing to share a good, stable shaving soap recipe? One made with KoH.
> 
> I've read the songwind thread, I've experimented. I'm researched and I still just can't get it right.
> 
> I chopped my legs up pretty bad today, I just want a easy to lather, slick soap. I do use a brush and DE razor.


What's the issue you're having?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 2, 2020)

Misschief said:


> What's the issue you're having?



I can't work up a good lather easily and its not stable. Seems like most the lather collapses before I can finish one leg


----------



## Becky1024 (Aug 2, 2020)

If you are on Facebook, there is a good group called Shaving Soap Makers. There is lots of good information, and recipes in the files.


----------



## The Park Bench (Aug 2, 2020)

Just requested to join


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Jan 16, 2021)

I've been looking at trying this one as I want to do a shave soap using CP.









						How to Make Your Own Shaving Soap
					

Make your own cold process shaving soap with a custom recipe. Use these tips for creating the best shaving cream that is protective and long-lasting.




					www.thesprucecrafts.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 16, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> I've been looking at trying this one as I want to do a shave soap using CP.


I've not tried that recipe but was happy to see he added 2 tsps PPO bentonite clay. Of all the clays, it really does add "slip" to shaving soap. It's one of the things I really like about my shave soap. I use  *AZTEC HEALING CLAY .*

TIPS: Make a small 12 oz fats trial batch. Use a lined Pringles can to make four 4-oz pucks that are 2.5" in diameter and drop easily into any standard mug. Do not fill all the way to the top. Leave 1/4" clear for easier removal.

HAPPY SOAPING


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 16, 2021)

Clay is a real touchy subject with many wet shavers. If you are ever planning on selling, you could hinder sales by including it.
They don't want "dirt" that could dull or damage expensive equipment.

I won't touch soap with clay and my DE shaver isn't even expensive or hard to care for.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh I hear ya! @Obsidian.  But I don't do the tallow/coconut oil/stearic acid type shave soap that is popular on SMF. I wouldn't recommend clay for that type of shave soap. 

Mine is more like that one the OP is interested in trying. If you remember "SirTim" (in Spain) who was so intent on formulating a good shaving soap, along with a few other recipes, he made mine with bentonite clay and gave it a thumb's up -- although he eventually went with the other type due to the copious lather. There was another member who tried mine too -- can't think of his name at the moment -- and he not only liked it but his wife liked it too.

Mine is formulated for a close shave, no 5 o'clock shadow, no nicks, it's moisturizing and leaves the face feeling nice and smooth -- not tight or dry at all. It is not high lather but my DH (a long-time wet shaver) would do his whole face without having to rinse more than once -- rather than rinsing after every stroke. For ladies who've tried it, we find we don't have to shave our legs as often. 

I"m not bragging, I'm just saying... it's a good thing.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Jan 16, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO is your recipe shared here somewhere?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 17, 2021)

@RevolutionSoap  No, not yet. I keep meaning to do that. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Nibiru2020 (Mar 4, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Is there anyone willing to share a good, stable shaving soap recipe? One made with KoH.
> I've read the songwind thread, I've experimented. I'm researched and I still just can't get it right.
> I chopped my legs up pretty bad today, I just want a easy to lather, slick soap. I do use a brush and DE razor.



Check out this YouTube video:  Making Dual Lye Shaving Soap | Modified Cold Process Method
I made my first batch of shaving soap from the recipe presented in that video.  It makes really slick, creamy lathering shave soap.
You won't be disappointed.  The process as she shows in the video is basically the same when I first attempted it.  My trace was a little faster though.
The end result is a semi-hard bar or puck in my case, a slight give to the soap and a tacky feeling on the surface.  I wrapped mine in small pieces of plastic wrap.   You could let it cure (air dry) for several days if you want.  It is useable in 24 hours though. The slight softness and tacky feel was still there after 3 weeks of air curing.  It's a 40% NaOH and 60% KOH lye blend, next batch I'm going to try a 50/50 blend to see if it will harden a little more.
OVERALL THOUGH... this is really good shaving soap IMHO!  

Click the "SHOW MORE" in the description box of the video and scroll down... you'll find the recipe.  Just do a "Copy & Paste" and save it as a text file or doc file.


----------



## MelTenn (Jul 17, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've not tried that recipe but was happy to see he added 2 tsps PPO bentonite clay. Of all the clays, it really does add "slip" to shaving soap. It's one of the things I really like about my shave soap. I use  *AZTEC HEALING CLAY .*
> 
> TIPS: Make a small 12 oz fats trial batch. Use a lined Pringles can to make four 4-oz pucks that are 2.5" in diameter and drop easily into any standard mug. Do not fill all the way to the top. Leave 1/4" clear for easier removal.
> 
> HAPPY SOAPING



What do you line the Pringles can with and can something else be used besides clay to make the soap slippery? I am hearing (reading) that clay dulls the razor blade.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2021)

MelTenn said:


> What do you line the Pringles can with and can something else be used besides clay to make the soap slippery? I am hearing (reading) that clay dulls the razor blade.


I use 4-ply Mylar because that's what I have on hand. You can use any paper -- freezer paper, parchment, wax paper. The clay works well in this recipe; not so much, I guess, in tallow/stearic acid recipe that's popular on SMF, although I've never tried that one.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 19, 2021)

MelTenn said:


> What do you line the Pringles can with and can something else be used besides clay to make the soap slippery? I am hearing (reading) that clay dulls the razor blade.



A properly made shave soap will be plenty slick without clay. Thats why a holy grail shave recipe us so sought after.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 19, 2021)

So - is it really a likelihood that a volcano can occur when using dual lye?  I had never been told of this before.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Aug 21, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> A properly made shave soap will be plenty slick without clay. Thats why a holy grail shave recipe us so sought after.


That is a matter of personal opinion.  I use Kaolin clay in my dual lye stearic acid shave soap and have no issues with it at all.  But then again 3 teaspoons in a 3 lb batch is quite insignificant. My blades last for over 5 shaves which is quite good regardless or whether there is clay in the soap or not.  



KiwiMoose said:


> So - is it really a likelihood that a volcano can occur when using dual lye? I had never been told of this before.


A volcano may occur if the oils and lye are too hot... usually it happens when adding the lye solution too quickly.  One needs to constantly stir the oils whilst adding the lye solution to them.  My second batch of dual lye and nearly had a volcano but stirred it down quickly enough to prevent an overflow.


----------



## Becky1024 (Aug 21, 2021)

MelTenn said:


> What do you line the Pringles can with and can something else be used besides clay to make the soap slippery? I am hearing (reading) that clay dulls the razor blade.


Tallow gives a nice glide.


----------



## MelTenn (Sep 12, 2021)

Becky1024 said:


> Tallow gives a nice glide.


Thank you


----------

